# Great BBQ Rub recipe



## smokin chris (Apr 26, 2012)

I started by using this on beer can chickens and then started using it on pork roasts as well. It is really good and stores well on a mason jar in the spice cabinet.

Basic Barbecue Rub: 
1/4 cup firmly packed brown sugar 
1/4 cup sweet paprika
3 tablespoons ground black pepper
3 tablespoons kosher or sea salt
2 teaspoons garlic powder
2 teaspoons onion powder
2 teaspoons celery seeds
1 teaspoon cayenne powder

If you like your rub spicy, just add more cayenne.

Hope you like it as much as my family does!

Chris


----------



## Dutch (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks for sharing Chris.  I've never thought about using celery seed in my rubs-gonna have to give it a try.


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 26, 2012)

Sounds pretty good...thanks for sharing


----------



## alblancher (Apr 26, 2012)

Same here, celery seed is a new one for me in rubs.  Have it on my list for the grocery.


----------



## bigfish98 (Apr 26, 2012)

Use celery seed a lot in my rubs.  A little goes a long way.  Also celery salt is good, but you need to adjust your salt in the rub to make up for the additional salt.  Good though!

Bigfish


----------

